# Estação Meteorológica de Mogadouro (I.M.)



## Z13 (23 Set 2010 às 11:09)

Ontem tive a oportunidade de visitar a vila de Mogadouro com algum tempo para procurar a estação meteorológica do Instituto de Meteorologia, que não raras vezes anda desfasada dos valores de outros concelhos vizinhos.

A estação está localizada na periferia da vila, como demonstro nesta panorâmica de satélite:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Fica localizada no ponto mais alto da vila, como prova um marco geodésico presente no local. (O que já desconfiávamos devido ao seu comportamento em períodos anticiclónicos com as consequentes inversões térmicas)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Na próxima imagem pretendo demonstrar a orografia da zona circundante à colina onde está situada a estação:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mais uma panorâmica:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Deixo-vos por fim algumas imagens dos instrumentos instalados no local, já conhecidos de todos, e em especial o contraste entre os mais velhinhos e os modernos digitais!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por fim deixo a imagem de uma escada com plataforma que sinceramente não compreendi o que ali estava a fazer... aceito explicações!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2010 às 11:24)

Excelente enquadramento da estação meteorológica. Assim é fácil entender os valores elevados de temperatura mínima nas noites de inversão térmica. 

Em relação à escada também não sei. Seria para fazer medições de vento no passado?


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2010 às 11:54)

Registo muito bom *Z13*!

Fica assim também explicado o porquê dessa estação ter normalmente valores médios de intensidade do vento bastante elevados.


----------



## Veterano (23 Set 2010 às 14:41)

Boa reportagem, Z13. É sempre interessante conhecer as condições no terreno das estações, permitem compreender alguns dados.

  Quanto à escada, até parece que alguém pretende ficar à altitude do marco geodésico.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 15:03)

Possivelmente a escada era ou ainda é pra observações a nível visual. Se chovia se não chovia, se havia nuvens ao longe etc, para que houvesse uma maior fiabilidade nas observações e não se ficasse limitado a nível do solo e da percepção que se tinha do mesmo.


----------

